# UML Problemchen: Code-> UML



## Guest (12. Jan 2005)

Ich habe in meinen Programm eine Menge an Klassen, die nur static - Methoden enthalten - sie dienen nur zur Berechnung bestimmter Dinge und werten boolesche Ausdrücke aus.  
Diese Tierchen werden dann in anderen Klassen verwendet.
Nun zu den Fragen:
1. würdet Ihr diese Hilfsklassen in der UML modellieren - angebotenen Dienste sind im Prinzip trivial - und sind schon durch Dokumentationstags weitgehend erklärt -?  Die Hilfsklassen haben für die eigentliche Programmlogik kaum eine Bedeutung - sie werten nur bestimmte Sachen aus. 
Andere Hilfsklassen werden beim Parsen benötigt - 
sie prüfen erstmal, ob das Objekt formal überhaupt existieren könnte. Danach folgt noch ein Clipping nach Cohen - Sutherland - und erst danach werden die Objekte zusammengebaut.
2. gibt es eine Möglichkeit, bei gegebenen Code ohne viel Aufwand UML- Diagramme zu erstellen - ich meine nicht per Hand, sondern durch ein Stück Software -.


----------



## foobar (12. Jan 2005)

> 2. gibt es eine Möglichkeit, bei gegebenen Code ohne viel Aufwand UML- Diagramme zu erstellen - ich meine nicht per Hand, sondern durch ein Stück Software -.


Du kannst den Code z.b. in Visual Paradigm importieren und dir aus den Klassen ein Diagramm erstellen lassen.


----------



## dotlens (12. Jan 2005)

Ich habe viele freieUML tools ausprobiert und arbeite nun immer mit "jude". damit kann man auch ohne probleme aus code uml Diagramme erstellen lassen


----------



## Gast (14. Apr 2005)

Also ich finde Deinen Ansatz aus Code Diagramme zu erstellen ziemlich bedenklich und ich hoffe mal fuer Dich, dass das was Du da versuchst von Deinem Chef befohlen wurde weil keine anstaendige Docu zu einer vorhandenen SW existiert. 

Wie auch immer, hast Du schon mal von einem Architekten gehoert, der zuerst ein Haus baut und danach einen Plan macht?

Aus Code generierte Diagramme "vergessen" immer wichtige Teile wie "a hat b" oder "c benutzt d" Beziehungen, es werden meistens nur elementare Vererbungsbeziehungen korrekt dargestellt. Des weiteren werden Kardinalitaeten grundsaetzlich ignoriert. Also ich bin kein grosser Fan von aus Code generierten Diagrammen. 

Zu Deiner eingehenden Frage: Ein SW-Modell MUSS die erstellte Software adaequat abbilden, unzwar mit allen Details, denn eine Dokumentation erstellst Du nicht fuer Dich sondern fuer einen anonymen anderen den Du gar nicht kennst. Klar musst Du diese statischen Konstrukte (die Objektorientierung hat dafuer kein Wort weil es so etwas eigentlich gar nicht gibt!) irgendwie in Deinem Modell unterbringen. Das dabei Schwierigkeiten auftreten ist klar und es sollte Dir zeigen, dass mit diesem Ansatz etwas falsch ist. 
In der Objektorientierung geht man davon aus, dass nur Objekte Methoden besitzen. Du solltest also versuchen Deine jetzt statischen Methoden in Objekte zu integrieren, dann klappt es auch mit dem Modell .


----------



## eclipse (14. Apr 2005)

Also ich finde Reverse und Forward Engineering ganz praktisch (Roundtrip-Engineering). 
Dafür sind auch richtige Tools vonnöten.


----------

